# Looking for an old K2 Trucker



## h2o all year yo (Dec 17, 2013)

Hey all, I have been a snowboarder for about 15 years and have loved every second of it. I have got out more some years than others, but always get my carve on when I go. I have only found one board that lets me carve with no heel or tow drag. I have tried the Palmer lifts, I normally wear size 13 shoes but my board boots are size 11 and I have my feet ducked out as much as I want them to go. I am in search for an old K2 Trucker. So if you got one in good shape sitting in the basement or garage I would love to take it off your hands for you. I currently ride a 2001 163 Trucker and love it. I have tried the Fat Bob's but they aren't as wide as the Trucker is. So if you got one hit me up, PLEASE!!!


----------



## TallGuy (Jan 17, 2014)

*Are you still looking for this board?*

Hey H2O,

Are you still looking for a K2 Trucker (163)? If so, I am willing to part with mine. It is in decent shape and sounds like it's exactly what you're looking for. I've attached some pictures so you can see what I have. I live in Grand Junction, Colorado. If you're willing to pay for shipping and we can agree on a price, it's yours!


----------



## treeperson (Nov 8, 2014)

*163 k2 trucker*

hey, i was wondering if you have sold your k2 trucker yet.


----------



## TallGuy (Jan 17, 2014)

*sold*

Sorry. I sold it. Good luck finding one.


----------



## SnowBun (Jan 2, 2015)

h2o all year yo said:


> Hey all, I have been a snowboarder for about 15 years and have loved every second of it. I have got out more some years than others, but always get my carve on when I go. I have only found one board that lets me carve with no heel or tow drag. I have tried the Palmer lifts, I normally wear size 13 shoes but my board boots are size 11 and I have my feet ducked out as much as I want them to go. I am in search for an old K2 Trucker. So if you got one in good shape sitting in the basement or garage I would love to take it off your hands for you. I currently ride a 2001 163 Trucker and love it. I have tried the Fat Bob's but they aren't as wide as the Trucker is. So if you got one hit me up, PLEASE!!!


hey there,
i live in northern california, 
i got a K2 Trucker 163, used but in good shape (just a few cosmetic scratches)
i bought it from a friend, but i am 5'8 and this board is way too big for me, so i am now selling it. let me know if you are interested


----------



## h2o all year yo (Dec 17, 2013)

Going from my carving back ground I made the jump to alpine snow boarding. I haven't touched my Trucker since but plan to do some more soft booting soon. The only boards I am looking for now days and alpine boards. Thanks


----------



## fhoffman09 (Feb 16, 2015)

*[email protected] Trucker For Sale*

I have a *K2 Trucker 163* in great shape...Used two seasons. Burton bindings, Size 13 boots - Burton also...(for tall guys) Dragon helmet and mirror goggles. Burton ski mittens and pants. All in a Clive case. Purchased new. A vintage board and accessories, but hardly used. Son gave it up. Pictures on request. In Vermont, asking $200 for everything. Paypal will work for payment method. Will split the shipping with a serious buyer. email direct at [email protected]


----------



## ikleiman (Feb 8, 2016)

Hey, I have a K2 Trucker 159 in excelent shape. Are you still interested? I'm in Michigan.


----------



## Brantley78 (Dec 8, 2021)

I‘ve got one for sell right now. Listed on the Facebook marketplace dm me for info


treeperson said:


> *163 k2 trucker*
> 
> hey, i was wondering if you have sold your k2 trucker yet.
> [/QUOTE


----------

